# Wrong Model car on account



## DEEDEEUBER (May 21, 2015)

hey guys I'm new to uber and this forum, i drive a 2011 bmws 335d (diesel) and my account lists my car as a 328i... does anyone know how i can change this i originally clicked 3 series 335d but it doesn't seem to register it. thanks in advanced


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Email support


----------



## BobCarlyle (May 11, 2015)

Email support, they can change that for you.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I had the similar situation. Email uber, they will fix it.


----------

